# The Secrets of HDMI



## Jason Unger

*The Secrets of HDMI*
_by Raj Nair_


What the consumer doesn't know just might hurt him.


Have you come across DVD players at $29, or even as low as $19, and wondered why cables to connect them to HDTVs are 10 times as expensive? Finding a digital versatile disc player with its sophisticated optoelectronics and mechanical systems for $19 seems like magic.


It's not magic though.

 


It's volume production, the beauty of commerce, benefiting the consumer. What doesn't make sense to me is the cost of the cable to connect such a useful device to a television. It is akin to having to pay 10 times what you pay for a soft drink for the straw you use to sip it.


For more on Raj Nair's Secrets of HDMI, check out
http://www.cepro.com/magazine/article/17843.html


----------

